# One Mean Pigeon



## ikedor (Jun 19, 2005)

Hello,

An injured pigeon was standing at a doorstep so I tried to cure it.
It had (and still has) a wing hanging down so I tried to help it using a sock and tried also with tape. Nothing really helped. One day, to my surprise it flew away. Now, it seems that it can fly for about 100 metres but no further.
I've settled with the fact that I can't cure it but I would like the (male) pigeon to stop pecking me whenever I'm within 2 metres in its range.
Now it spends its late afternoons on "his" closet in the livingroom. In the afternoon, I open a door for fresh air. Whenever I chase it outside, it just comes back indoors. When evening comes, I put it in the veranda.

I searched this forum and found that its character can change, or not.

I tried not feeding it so it eats out of my hand, but afterwards, it still picks at my fingers. Also, I tried not to tease it for 2 weeks.

Now, after 3 months, it is still being pecky whenever I'm near it.
Has anyone a procedure that I can try out so it finally trusts me ?
Or maybe a way to find out wheter it is game for him or that it is being angry because of its hanging wing ?

Greetings,
Ike.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Ike,

I know the pecking might be frustrating for you, but it is a normal thing for the bird to do. I have 12 pet pigeons and they all bite and slap me, some occassionally, others constantly.
Several of my birds are hand raised by me and they still bite.
I think they are just trying to tell us something. I know one of my pets does it for fun, he has a great time doing it and I know for sure he is playing. He will run across the room just to bite me.
My hen does it whenever I get near her cage, I think she is just letting me know that this is her territory and I should be staying out of it.
My other bird does it when he is upset by something or wants something and I can't figure what he wants.

I noticed though that the birds I have taken in for rehab, the ones who didn't know me or my intentions in the beginning didn't bite until after they were comfortable with me and started trusting me. So, I guess the biting is a good thing actually cause it shows trust and that they are confortable with me, they know I will not hurt them.

The fact that he keeps on coming back shows that he loves you and trusts you. You have a loyal friend there.

Reti


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Ike,

Welcome to Pigeon Talk and thank you for trying to help this injured bird. He seems to have decided that your home is his home. Please be careful with him since he cannot fly very far....thank you for offering him shelter in the evenings...please try to make sure his shelter is predator proof...that is, snakes, raccoons, cats, and other animals dangerous to pigeons would be unable to break into your veranda.

Now, onto your question. Pigeons seem to have a "thing" about fingers, hands and feet too, sometimes. The behavior you describe toward your fingers seems to be normal behavior. Even if a pigeon trusts you and loves you, it's almost like don't realize that the hand coming at them is attached to and part of the person they love and trust! They seem to think of the hand and fingers as a separate entity.

In any case, this has been discussed before on the board...here is a previous thread (one of many) that talks about this behaviour...just click on it:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=3940

If you want to read more....just click on the "search" option at the top of the page, type in something like "biting fingers" or "pecking hands" and many previous threads should come up that you can read for more information.

Also, you will enjoy reading "Bernie's Story." You would enjoy reading the whole thing, but the part you will be really interested in is called "Spider Creatures." This is the game that Bernie and his caregiver really enjoy playing and it involves Bernie's attacking fingers and hands. Just click on it:

http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/pigeons/BerniePijStory.html

Okay, this information should help. If you have any more questions, we have many experienced members here who will be more than happy to help you.

Linda


----------



## ikedor (Jun 19, 2005)

I think it is a territorial thing but I would like him to trust me.
It doesn't even like me : it considers the house as being his, so in house, it is mean and when I get near him outside the house, it shakes all over until I start to whistle.
The threads showed indeed remarkably similar behaviour. 

Thanks.
Ike.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and welcome,

The bird considers you an equal, or rival, but he is comfortable with you, and that means he is actually happy with you and needs you.

Is this bird a loner or does he hang out with other pigeons outside?

He may also be playing with you if you have given him occassions of wrestling.

I saved my Skye at four days old, and he is a pet. Yet he treats me horribly sometimes, like a spoiled child, pecking at my fingers when I reach to hug him for a kiss. It is a pigeons nature to be defensive, especially a male, they have to play that role.

Do you have any idea how old he is?

Treesa


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Ike,

Actually, he DOES trust you! You have a very tame bird!  Pigeons seem to think of us as equals so if a bird (especially a male) feels you are taking liberties, they will bite or wing wack you. Pigeons expect you to RESPECT them and their personal ('pigeonal'?) space! 

Walter bites me when I pick him up against his wishes (such as when giving meds). My husband never gets bitten because he gives Walter choices and accepts the decision. He might offer Walter a chance to step up for treat seed. No step up, no treats. Works well, except when you need to go against their wishes! So stay calm, but protect yourself!


----------



## ikedor (Jun 19, 2005)

The pigeon doesn't think of me as an equal, more like his servant. A moving thing that gives food and is allowed in his livingroom.

It is definitly not playing, the whacking and picking is a serious matter to the bird.

I don't know how old it is but it's pretty young.
A lot of flocks of pigeons fly over but the pigeon isn't interested so I'll probably have to build him a seperate box for the winter.

Ike.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Ike,

Sorry to hear about the bird treating you like a servant. Sometimes my birds rough house with me and it hurts like crazy, but they are still playing. He may treat you like you are his rival and he is defending his property.

I think this bird has may have more issues then just injuries to his wing, also. 

Has the bird ever been teased or treated roughly? He may be confused and not understand what has happened to him. He may not realize that you actually helped save his life, and he sees you as the trouble. It's hard to speculate, as you don't know what trauma he had in his life before the injury, if he is young he may have been abruptly taken from the parents. 

Maybe time will help, or another pigeon might calm him down and make him happy and give you a break, you certainly deserve it.

Treesa


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Ike,

You can be sure that if a pigeon fears you or does not trust you, it will get as far away as it is capable of. 

We have a white pigeon called Snowflake ('Flakey') who was brought to Cynthia having been found injured by (probably) a cat. Despite losing all his tail, most of his rump feathers, and other assorted scrapes and knocks, he was almost immediately strutting and cooing and showing no fear of his 'tame humans', and claimed a room as his own.

If I place a hand, or just waggle a finger, near him he will puff up like a huge snowball and charge at me, grabbing hold of any skin he can get his beak into, or wing slapping me. What he never does is run or fly away - keeps coming back for more.

When introduced to the rescue aviary, he was very different. He seemed nervous of the other male pigeons, and just wanted back in his room. If I was the only human in there with him, he would fly onto me for protection (and, no doubt, as his escape route  ).

Whether he attacks the hand because he does not associate it with the face, which he knows and accepts, or really is 'playing', I do not know - but one thing is sure, he has complete trust in his 'giants'. 

John


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Ike,

I had a pigeon once that I picked up at a pet store. Someone had brought it in from where it had flown into a closed window and then fell senseless. When I got the bird, one pupil was dilated and the other was constricted. I felt that it had a concussion--it couldn't even stand up. We named it "Thumper".

I tube-fed Thumper for a couple of days and it eventually stood up and became somewhat normal. After a few more days, it started exhibiting very territorial behavior and would fuss anytime we were in the room with it. I began to understand that it had something a little not right in the head when it began to attack the towel it was standing on.

Thumper got a little better and was easily able to care for itself, even with his... contrary attitude. He still fought his towel occasionally but, at the time, I didn't see any reason to not let him go--the only thing wrong was in his attitude (unlike your bird). So, off he went. He spent some time with the local feral flock that visits my house daily, but he was only three residential blocks from his own home. I expect that's where he went. But, he was off his rocker...

Maybe your bird has a little bit more wrong than what you can see and we have no way of knowing if it will get better. Thumper obviously knew that he was safe in our house with us and he obviously knew how to take care of himself as well. I guess, we were the ones that were possibly not safe with Thumper in the house--that is, if he ever grew fangs! Ah, well... what can you do? I've seen a lot of teenagers that were harder on their parents and without (physically) biting!

Pidgey


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Ike,
I have a problem with a pair of my pigeons, but it's the complete opposite of yours. My pigeons are hand fed, old enough to be independent, but not willing to cut the " apron strings" Little monsters always have to be on me when I'm in the loft, begging to be held, cuddled, fed. They are scared to death of the other pigeons.
Daryl


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hello Ike and welcome to our forum.This is an interesting thread that I can personally relate to because it was the very first question I asked when I joined. We rescued a pigeon over a year ago and have become very attached to him.It deeply bothered me that he would bite, peck and wing slap me. I was actually taking it as a personal attack on me, but I grew accustomed to this behavior and learned to accept this.As it was explained earlier by Lin, they do see your hand as something other than "you" and are indeed very territorial when it comes to their space and feeding dish. the biting does not bother me anymore. I actually find it funny when he tries to rip the skin to the bone, but there are moments that he actually does give me a nice love kiss and then will get agressive if I do something without "his approval". remember the old "let your fingers do the walking thru the yellow pages" logo? Well it infurriates him when I do that in front of him and all heck breaks loose with him and he goes into attack mode, but it is part of our playtime. He trusts me and really does love me!


----------



## ikedor (Jun 19, 2005)

I stopped teasing it for about 2 weeks without result so that is not the problem. With that attitude, it just begs to be teased 

It could well be something that happended to him before it got here, I just think it was spoiled rotten by its previous owner.

Thanks for sharing all that info.
At least I know I'm not the only one having this problem and that I will have to accept it as it is.

Greetings,
Ike.


----------



## rena paloma (Jan 30, 2005)

*he is a cutie! what a queen*

your pigeon is acting like a spoiled drag queen. how cute, get him some heels and a sequened gown! 
wouldnt that be adorable? i think it is also one of those things where he wants to be given choice,s and treated as an equal. i know it is fun to tease them lovingly, but his personality dosnt seem to call for it.. 
they are smart and have personality as much as we do! i can even tell them apart by their faces and wattles!


----------

